# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Μακροχρονια χρηση υπνωτικών...

## peter

Ποσο επιβλαβες ειναι να παιρνει κανεις για μεγαλο διαστημα υπνωτικα (στιλνοξ,ιμοβειν) εφοσον του κανουν δουλεια? Προσωπικα παιρνω απο μονος μ το στιλνοξ, κοιμαμαι καλα κ ολη την επομενη μερα εχω ενεργεια κ διαθεση να κανω τα πραγματα που θελω. Ειχα δοκιμασει μια βδομαδα χωρις κ ολα πηγαν κατα διαολου, δεν κοιμομουν με τιποτα κ την επομενη μερα σερνομουν... Οποτε λεω ας το παιρνω..! Αποψεις?

----------


## Demi71

Peter μπορεις να δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο για να κοιμασαι αν μονο αυτο ειναι το προβλημα σου. Βοηθαει πολυ η μελατονινη ,δεν ξερω τι ηλικια εχεις αλλα η βραδειας αποδεσμευσης ειναι η καλυτερη . Μετα πας σε κανενα βοτανο ,οπως πασσιφλορα, βαλεριανα που ειναι χαλαρωτικα

----------


## Macgyver

Οπως και η Ντεμη71 , συνιστω την μελατονινη , 6mg ειναι αρκετα ......εγω την χρησιμοποιω καμμια 20αρια χρονια ...απο το να μμπλεξεις με υπνωτικα , το stilnox παντως δεν ειναι εθιστικο , αλλα θελει συνταγη , παλαιοτερα δεν ηθελε .............

----------


## peter

Ειμαι 30, πινω μονο εναν καφε το πρωι πριν τις 10, καθολου αλκοολ/φαι πριν τον υπνο, κ κανω κ περπατημα καθε απογευμα... Εχω δοκιμασει μελατονινες (μεχρι 3mg), βαλεριανες κτλ χωρις αποτελεσμα. Μονο με το στιλνοξ εχω βρει τον υπνο μου...

----------


## YokoChoco

Ζήτησε συμβουλή ιατρού. Και'γω δοκίμασα μελατονίνες, βαλεριάνες κτλ τίποτα όλο αυπνία είχα. Μίλησα με τον ψυχίατρο μου έγραψε lexotanil 3mg 1/2 κάθε βράδυ και κοιμάμαι μια χαρά... Και υποφέρω από αυπνίες 15 χρόνια τώρα, έχω βέβαια και Υπνική Άπνοια όπως έχω πει κ σε άλλο ποστ.

----------


## Vox

> Ποσο επιβλαβες ειναι να παιρνει κανεις για μεγαλο διαστημα υπνωτικα (στιλνοξ,ιμοβειν) εφοσον του κανουν δουλεια?
> ...
> Αποψεις?


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτό δεν είναι θέμα απόψεων. Πρέπει να ρωτήσεις γιατρό.




> Και'γω δοκίμασα μελατονίνες, βαλεριάνες κτλ τίποτα όλο αυπνία είχα.


Το εκχύλισμα ματιών συκιάς φαίνεται να είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό σε θέματα ύπνου και αποκατάστασης της χαμένης ισορροπίας. Βοηθάει επίσης και στο γαστρεντερικό σύστημα. Καμία σχέση με βαλεριάνα ως προς το αποτέλεσμα. Υπάρχουν και συνδυασμοί, π.χ. μάτια συκιάς, τίλιου και μηλιάς. Σε σοβαρές όμως περιπτώσεις αϋπνίας, ίσως τα φάρμακα να είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## kriti28

Εχω κι εγω αυπνιες...κοιμαμε ευκολα αλλα ξυπναω νωρις...κατεβαζω ενα xanax 0.25 και ξανα υπνος. Αυτο κανενα 6μηνο. Ο γιατρος μου λεει να μου γραψει trittico, το ξερει κανεις? Γνωμες για εναλακτικα του xanax για υπνο? Γενικα κανω χρηση σχεδον καθημερινη xanax 0.25 με 0.5 στα ζορια.

----------


## kriti28

τελικώς μου έγραψε ο γιατρός το trittico πέρνω εδώ και 4 βράδυα μισό των 150mg (0.75mg) και έχω δει μεγάλη οφέλεια...

δε το περίμενα με τπτ... κοιμάμαι σχεδόν 7ωρο σερί και με πέρνει και ο ύπνος νωρίς...

δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου xanax!!

επίσης μου έχει φτίαξει κατά πολύ τη διάθεση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι από τον καλό ύπνο ή από τις αντικαταθλιπτικές ιδιώτητες του φαρμάκου , αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα.

μέχρι τώρα είναι μακράν το καλύτερο φάρμακο που έχω δοκιμάσει , χωρίς καμία παρενέργεια μέχρι τώρα...ελπίζω να μην μου έρθει τπτ στην πορεία

----------


## Tyrion Baratheon

Δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου υπνωτικα,οποτε δεν ξερω

----------


## pain

> τελικώς μου έγραψε ο γιατρός το trittico πέρνω εδώ και 4 βράδυα μισό των 150mg (0.75mg) και έχω δει μεγάλη οφέλεια...
> 
> δε το περίμενα με τπτ... κοιμάμαι σχεδόν 7ωρο σερί και με πέρνει και ο ύπνος νωρίς...
> 
> δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου xanax!!
> 
> επίσης μου έχει φτίαξει κατά πολύ τη διάθεση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι από τον καλό ύπνο ή από τις αντικαταθλιπτικές ιδιώτητες του φαρμάκου , αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα.
> 
> μέχρι τώρα είναι μακράν το καλύτερο φάρμακο που έχω δοκιμάσει , χωρίς καμία παρενέργεια μέχρι τώρα...ελπίζω να μην μου έρθει τπτ στην πορεία


πιστευεις οτι το trittico Ειναι καλυτερο απτο stillnox ποιο δουλευε καλυτερα για σενα?

----------


## kriti28

Φιλε pain , τώρα δυστυχώς ξαναγύρισα στο xanax αν και σχετικά μικρή χρήση...και trittico καποιες φορές και τπυ καποιες άλλες. Δυστυχώς το trittico συνεχόμενη χρήση μου βγάζει πονοκεφαλους.
Stilnox ειχα πάρει παλιότερα αλλά σαν xanax δεν ειναι

----------


## pain

> Φιλε pain , τώρα δυστυχώς ξαναγύρισα στο xanax αν και σχετικά μικρή χρήση...και trittico καποιες φορές και τπυ καποιες άλλες. Δυστυχώς το trittico συνεχόμενη χρήση μου βγάζει πονοκεφαλους.
> Stilnox ειχα πάρει παλιότερα αλλά σαν xanax δεν ειναι


για υπναγωγο φαρμακο προτιμας τα ζαναξ απο τα stilnox ? εγω αυτην την στιγμη παιρνω ζαναξ στιλνοξ επαιρνα
λιγο πιο παλια και μου εκαναν δουλεια αλλα μου αρεσε η χαλαρωσει που σου δινει το ζαναξ κατι που δεν κανει
το στιλνοξ

----------


## kriti28

Το xanax από ότι μου έχει πει ο γιατρός κι εχω διαπιστώσει κι εγώ με οσες βενζοδιαζεπίνες έχω δοκιμάσει(Tranxene stilnox xanax) έχει και αντικαταθλιπτικές ιδιώτες , θα το πάρεις το βράδυ και θα σε χαλαρώσει-γλυκανει , εμένα προσωπικά μόλις αρχίζει και με πιάνει μου δίνει τέτοια χαλάρωση που σκέφτομαι "είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο πού υπάρχει"...μου περνει άγχος -αρνητικες σκέψεις-καταθλιψη ακούω και καμιά ψυχεδέλεια με ακουστικά μετά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω φρέσκος...
Αλλά ο γιατρός μου έχει πει οτι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο ιδιαίτερα αν είσαι εθιστική προσωπικότητα (ευτυχώς δεν είμαι)
Στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου σκέφτομαι πάντα να το κόψω...

----------


## pain

> Το xanax από ότι μου έχει πει ο γιατρός κι εχω διαπιστώσει κι εγώ με οσες βενζοδιαζεπίνες έχω δοκιμάσει(Tranxene stilnox xanax) έχει και αντικαταθλιπτικές ιδιώτες , θα το πάρεις το βράδυ και θα σε χαλαρώσει-γλυκανει , εμένα προσωπικά μόλις αρχίζει και με πιάνει μου δίνει τέτοια χαλάρωση που σκέφτομαι "είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο πού υπάρχει"...μου περνει άγχος -αρνητικες σκέψεις-καταθλιψη ακούω και καμιά ψυχεδέλεια με ακουστικά μετά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω φρέσκος...
> Αλλά ο γιατρός μου έχει πει οτι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο ιδιαίτερα αν είσαι εθιστική προσωπικότητα (ευτυχώς δεν είμαι)
> Στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου σκέφτομαι πάντα να το κόψω...


Απο οσο γνωριζω το stilnox δεν ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινη δεν γνωριζω για το tranxene εαν ειναι.. αλλα ναι θα συμφωνησω με την γλυκαδα και
την χαλαρωση που σου δινει το ζαναξ !

----------

